# Intermittent no sound, horrible speaker distortion/popping



## miktvk (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all, our new to us 01 530i with Nav and DSP is exhibiting a nasty but only occasional audio problem. 

Toggling between CDs in the changer will sometimes produce a situation in which the next CD starts playing, but the speakers now produce just a horrible distortion in which something can kinda be heard, but not really, and an alarming loud popping, and mostly just silence. There was no problem with the sound on the previously selected CD. 

Its like the amp is having a heart attack provoked by the CD changer, or maybe its something to do with the DSP settings? (the equalizer settings are not in any extreme positions though) Switching back to FM or turning off/on the radio doesn't clear it. Restarting the car does. All sounds fine. I can't seem to provoke the same problem togging between a tape and FM. Very odd...familiar to anyone?

Thanks for your time and help.


----------

